# All in one top down (Fancy Rib)



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I knitted this All in one top down in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I used 50grams. I changed the skirt part to the Fancy Rib stitch pattern pictured below. Then I crocheted a picot edge on the hemline and around the armholes. This one is the 6 month size. I'm not going to block it. ????


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

A great sweater and a great way to use stash yarn. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jael23 said:


> A great sweater and a great way to use stash yarn. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


Thank you jael23, you're welcome. ????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That is gorgeous! I love the colour and you really made it look fancy, great job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the colour and you really made it look fancy, great job!


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

Ros You are working like a machine - amazing work - lovely to see all your good work. 

Love, 

YVONNE


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is so precious!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh Ros, this is just another magnificent little cardigan! Marianna Mel must be so proud of you. You just add the most beautiful stitch patterns. Do you have all these stitch patterns on hand or do you search the internet for them? You certainly have a talent at being able to choose the nicest stitches to enhance those gorgeous 'all in ones'.

Leanna x


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's really lovely. Another pretty pattern for me to add to my list, so many thanks. ????????


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That is so pretty!! Thank you for the pattern instructions.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

magnificient!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Yvonne DPenha said:


> Ros You are working like a machine - amazing work - lovely to see all your good work.
> 
> Love,
> 
> YVONNE


Thank you Yvonne. I love knitting these, they are so quick. I'm thinking of making a dress and booties to match. ???? Ros


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

love it, the prettiest I've seen yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> That is so precious!


Thank you Hilary. ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Another lovely adaptation.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Oh Ros, this is just another magnificent little cardigan! Marianna Mel must be so proud of you. You just add the most beautiful stitch patterns. Do you have all these stitch patterns on hand or do you search the internet for them? You certainly have a talent at being able to choose the nicest stitches to enhance those gorgeous 'all in ones'.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna. This stitch pattern is from my trusty (very old and much loved) Mon Tricot Knitting Encyclopedia 1500 patterns. I collect patterns and get a lot of very old knitting books from second hand stores in Collie where my daughter Carmen lives. Even if I don't like the actual pattern, I might love the stitch pattern they used or the shape or even the neckline. I have quite a few stitch patterns firmly implanted in my head. For these top downs I look at the stitch pattern and turn them upside down to see if they would look good upside down as you are knitting top down. I just love messing about with these tops!!! I'm glad you like it. I do have a few stitch pattern libraries and I also find them on the Internet. ???? Ros x


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So adorably and I love that color!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

RosD said:


> I knitted this All in one top down in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I used 50grams. I changed the skirt part to the Fancy Rib stitch pattern pictured below. Then I crocheted a picot edge on the hemline and around the armholes. This one is the 6 month size. I'm not going to block it. ????


I would like to knit this cardi to fit a 12month old child Would you know how to convert the pattern please. Thank you


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!!! ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That's really lovely. Another pretty pattern for me to add to my list, so many thanks. ????????


Thank you Newbie61, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> That is so pretty!! Thank you for the pattern instructions.


Thank you purdeygirl, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rahi said:


> magnificient!


Thank you rahi. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> So adorably and I love that color!


Thank you NanaMc. ????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely and I like the color. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is just the cutest!????


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Prettiest one I have seen. Love the details!!! They make a difference.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

busybeesheila said:


> I would like to knit this cardi to fit a 12month old child Would you know how to convert the pattern please. Thank you


Marianna Mel has a pattern for size 1-3 years. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. The last increase on this size (1-3 years) gives you 161 stitches. For the fancy rib to fit you would need to decrease 2 stitches, so you have 159 stitches. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

2KNITCATS said:


> Absolutely lovely!!! ????????


Thank you so much Anna.???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Munchn said:


> It is lovely and I like the color. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Munchn. ????


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jobailey said:


> That is just the cutest!????


Thank you jobailey. ????


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

this is just so lovely


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gapeach31781 said:


> Prettiest one I have seen. Love the details!!! They make a difference.


Thank you gapeach31781. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaH said:


> Very nice work!!


Thank you Linda. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jnelson-1947 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Jnelson-1947. ????


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Again, this pattern would make a nice baby blanket. You are so talented.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another beautiful top Ros loving all the different stitches you are using and showing the pattern stitch for all of us to use 
You are a kind thoughtful sister ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> this is just so lovely


Thank you TRINITYCRAFTSISTER. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> Again, this pattern would make a nice baby blanket. You are so talented.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> Again, this pattern would make a nice baby blanket. You are so talented.


Thank you so much Gwennie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful top Ros loving all the different stitches you are using and showing the pattern stitch for all of us to use
> You are a kind thoughtful sister ????


Thank you darling sister, you're welcome Sonja. I'm glad you like it, I'm thinking of doing a dress and booties to match. ???? Ros


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Strikingly beautiful little sweater. The fancy rib stitch really compliments the top of the sweater.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Too beautiful for words. I bookmarked that - some special little girl is going to be very happy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jinx said:


> Strikingly beautiful little sweater. The fancy rib stitch really compliments the top of the sweater.


Thank you jinx. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jeannietta said:


> Too beautiful for words. I bookmarked that - some special little girl is going to be very happy.


Thank you so much Jeannietta. ????


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

This is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frannyward said:


> This is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Frannyward. ????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So pretty, almost worth having a baby for. Love the colour, too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Ros, love seeing your work.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RosD said:


> I knitted this All in one top down in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I used 50grams. I changed the skirt part to the Fancy Rib stitch pattern pictured below. Then I crocheted a picot edge on the hemline and around the armholes. This one is the 6 month size. I'm not going to block it. ????


I love what you have done with this pattern. I just finished the original pattern in King Cole Melody (Fruit Salad) size 4-6. It is cute but plain. I have enough of the yarn left to do another and I am going to you your adaptation.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt reply I will try this on a test run and see how it goes. Thank you so much. You knit beautifully. Take care and God bless! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I just knew this would be wonderful before I even looked............................and it is. What lovely work, thank you. xxxx


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Another masterpiece! Love the color, too!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing the pic and a bit about how to change these lovely 'standards' (as this little top is getting to be)... I love it when a knitter changes this or that or uses the plain areas of a pattern to convert to a pretty st....also perfect place to just 'try' a new st you have been wanting to knit on something else.... knitters will enjoy their hobby even more when they begin to experiment just a bit...and these little things, plus hats, scarves, placemats, even the dreaded dishcloth are the perfect projects to play with.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitteerli said:


> So pretty, almost worth having a baby for. Love the colour, too.


Thank you knitteerli. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful Ros, love seeing your work.


Thank you so much Kathy, as I love seeing your work. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nanny's Knits said:


> I love what you have done with this pattern. I just finished the original pattern in King Cole Melody (Fruit Salad) size 4-6. It is cute but plain. I have enough of the yarn left to do another and I am going to you your adaptation.


Thank you Nanny's Knits. I look forward to seeing yours when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

busybeesheila said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply I will try this on a test run and see how it goes. Thank you so much. You knit beautifully. Take care and God bless! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you busybeesheila, you're welcome.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> I just knew this would be wonderful before I even looked............................and it is. What lovely work, thank you. xxxx


Thank you so much lexiemae. ???? Ros xxxx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Another masterpiece! Love the color, too!


Thank you gramknits. ????


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a treat to see another one of Marianna Mels pattern been put to such beautiful use, gorgeous pattern, thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

deemail said:


> thanks so much for sharing the pic and a bit about how to change these lovely 'standards' (as this little top is getting to be)... I love it when a knitter changes this or that or uses the plain areas of a pattern to convert to a pretty st....also perfect place to just 'try' a new st you have been wanting to knit on something else.... knitters will enjoy their hobby even more when they begin to experiment just a bit...and these little things, plus hats, scarves, placemats, even the dreaded dishcloth are the perfect projects to play with.


Thank you deemail, it's definitely fun to try pretty stitch patterns. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> What a treat to see another one of Marianna Mels pattern been put to such beautiful use, gorgeous pattern, thank you.


Thank you Maryann, you're welcome. ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Your modifications have made for a really lovely interpretation of the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful. Thanks for the lace pattern.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome. :sm24:


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I absolutely love this one!!! The color and stitch pattern are wonderful. Thanks for the stitch pattern.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

That is so adorable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TammyK said:


> Your modifications have made for a really lovely interpretation of the pattern. :sm24:


Thank you Tammy. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dannyjack. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

luree said:


> That is so beautiful. Thanks for the lace pattern.


Thank you luree, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jmewin said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you jmewin. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Awesome. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Very nice!


Thank you TexasKnitem. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> I absolutely love this one!!! The color and stitch pattern are wonderful. Thanks for the stitch pattern.


Thank you Neeterbug, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> That is so adorable.


Thank you babsbarb. ????


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

How precious and feminine!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Bisknit. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mamainastitch said:


> How precious and feminine!


Thank you Mamainastitch. ????


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

That is very pretty, better than the original in my opinion.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Really


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Really cute


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! It is beautiful!


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Love the color!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Very pretty, love the fancy rib stitch ????????


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Magnificent! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern! I am definitely going to do one. Hope it comes out as nice as yours!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty... thank you for sharing!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous! Love the colour.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

Your sweater is lovely. Thank you for the pattern stitch instructions.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I wish there was only 1 site that had all stitch patterns one can think of as i am always looking for new stitch patterns.... lucky you have some old books/magazines


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I always wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so pretty!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Irene Kidney said:


> That is very pretty, better than the original in my opinion.


Thank you Irene.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dev7316 said:


> Really cute


Thank you dev7316. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MsPolly said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern! It is beautiful!


Thank you MsPolly, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

PamRDH said:


> Love the color!


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

karenh said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Karen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Annasuz said:
 

> Very pretty, love the fancy rib stitch ????????


Thank you Annasuz. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrleese said:


> Magnificent! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern! I am definitely going to do one. Hope it comes out as nice as yours!


Thank you mrleese, you're welcome. I would love to see yours when finished, it will be gorgeous. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Adorable!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

louisezervas said:


> That is gorgeous. I love the color.


Thank you louisezervas. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamgillies1 said:


> So pretty.


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miltongirl said:


> Very pretty... thank you for sharing!


Thank you Miltongirl, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sheilaeite said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous! Love the colour.


Thank you sheilaeite. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

alwaysknitting said:


> Your sweater is lovely. Thank you for the pattern stitch instructions.


Thank you alwaysknitting. ????


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovely. What mother wouldn't be delighted with this sweater!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> I wish there was only 1 site that had all stitch patterns one can think of as i am always looking for new stitch patterns.... lucky you have some old books/magazines


That would be great Diane. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftmum said:


> I always wait to see what you come up with next!


Thank you so much craftmum. ????


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovely. Any mother would be delighted with this sweater.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> That is so pretty!!


Thank you lildeb2. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

didevine said:


> Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you didevine. ????


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

beaz said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you beaz. ????


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Such a pretty stitch, thanks for sharing. Love the color, very nice.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marthat said:


> Lovely. What mother wouldn't be delighted with this sweater!


Thank you marthat. Welcome to KP. ????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Darling top. Beautiful color and pattern stitching. Lovely workmanship.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Adorable!! Like your stitch choices.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Really cute!


Thank you Stella. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitetail said:


> Such a pretty stitch, thanks for sharing. Love the color, very nice.


Thank you whitetail, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Darling top. Beautiful color and pattern stitching. Lovely workmanship.


Thank you JoRae. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Adorable!! Like your stitch choices.


Thank you Kay. ????


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

love that picot edge


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

so sweet!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rjazz said:


> love that picot edge


Thank you rjazz. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bellagray said:


> so sweet!!!


Thank you bellagray. ????


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the color.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful job. Love the color.


Thank you grma16. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


Thank you tjmartinez2010, you're welcome. ????


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice , Love the pattern you've add to the skirt. I also love the blanket under it. Good job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jannyjo said:


> very nice , Love the pattern you've add to the skirt. I also love the blanket under it. Good job.


Thank you jannyjo. ????


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

This is so pretty and I love the color. Thanks for the pattern...I'm going to try this one. I LOVE THESE BABY SWEATERS


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Love it!


Thank you Rowesmary. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> This is so pretty and I love the color. Thanks for the pattern...I'm going to try this one. I LOVE THESE BABY SWEATERS


Thank you Metrogal, you're welcome. I would love to see yours when finished. ???? Ros


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Just beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Metrogal, you're welcome. I would love to see yours when finished. ???? Ros


I will post it. I work at a large law firm, and there is ALWAYS somebody having a baby, between attorneys and their wives. Two girls coming up shortly!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Krykit said:


> Just beautiful! :sm11:


Thank you Krykit. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> I will post it. I work at a large law firm, and there is ALWAYS somebody having a baby, between attorneys and their wives. Two girls coming up shortly!


Thank you Metrogal. I love knitting for babies. ????


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I love that pattern, and one of my favorite colors. Think I will have to try that one.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

This is beautiful. I love the pattern and color you used.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

The detail and finishing touches on that really make it something special.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Really pretty, :sm11:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

just4brown said:


> I love that pattern, and one of my favorite colors. Think I will have to try that one.


Thank you just4brown, I hope you do try it, I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

fgould said:


> This is beautiful. I love the pattern and color you used.


Thank you fgould. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

veets said:


> The detail and finishing touches on that really make it something special.


Thank you veets. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> So pretty!


Thank you MzBarnz. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grannyeleanor said:


> Really pretty, :sm11:


Thank you grannyeleanor. ????


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the color, the fancy rib and the crocheted edging! Perfect!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Beautiful! Love the color, the fancy rib and the crocheted edging! Perfect!


Thank you Ellie. ????


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

jael23 said:


> A great sweater and a great way to use stash yarn. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


Gorgeous little sweater!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> Gorgeous little sweater!!


Thank you Betsy. ????


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

So cute love the colour


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

So cute, Ros :sm24: 
Your usual perfect knitting makes it standout. Your friends/family have the best dressed babies in Australia - not to mention those dapper bears. :sm17:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty. Prettiest one I have seen.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lena B said:


> So cute love the colour


Thank you Lena. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute, Ros :sm24:
> Your usual perfect knitting makes it standout. Your friends/family have the best dressed babies in Australia - not to mention those dapper bears. :sm17:


Thank you so much Jane, you're way too kind with your comments. I've been thinking about you and Tango and I'm hoping all is well. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lafemmefran said:


> Very pretty. Prettiest one I have seen.


Thank you Lafemmefran. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Runner Girl said:


> That is beautiful!!


Thank you Runner Girl. ????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I too love that color. That is a pretty little top.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Simply beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

julietinboots said:


> I too love that color. That is a pretty little top.


Thank you Julietinboots. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jeannesmom said:


> Simply beautiful! Love the color!


Thank you jeannesmom. ????


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is just beautiful love it maybe I will try to make one myself.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the stitch is there a link for the sweater pattern I can't remember if I have this pattern or not


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully designed :sm24:


----------



## Lbknitmaster (Nov 26, 2015)

I bookmarked this, it so lovely. Can you share the full pattern please?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it and I wouldn't block it either - gorgeous work, just like everything else you make. I always look forward to seeing your work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

Just so lovely and I adore the color!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So adorable. So many wonderful ways to make this top down top but yours is the prettiest I've seen to date.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is darling! And a beautiful stitch you've added.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow, my 1st reaction was "precious." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the colour and you really made it look fancy, great job!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for your pictures of this precious sweater. I've just been trying to decide what to knit for a friend's new baby, and I think I've found it!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How pretty is that!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful variation on the original.. love the design detail.. and thanks for the pattern.. xo ws


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
What another beautiful all in one sweater. Some little girl is going to be lucky. I admire your work, it is so perfect, it looks better than any sweater you could buy in a department store.where do you buy your Peter Pan yarn?
Take care and looking forward to more of your work. I don't know how you knit so fast.

Linda


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, love the pattern


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

That's almost to pretty to wear, LOL. Gorgeous work.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

so cute...Love them


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So pretty, and what a beautiful item you have it lying one!


----------



## GGMaria (Jun 22, 2016)

Simply adorable


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very pretty work and color!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely! Love the edging.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Gorgeous. Thank you for the stitch pattern. I love the picot edge detail.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the pattern....and I'll incorporate it into another garment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's beautiful, Roz


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

So pretty! I turned my stash upside down today to see if I could find yarn to make this, but nothing looks nice to me. You've done a beautiful job


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Adorable little sweater. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your little dress is adorable


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

videm2000 said:


> This is just beautiful love it maybe I will try to make one myself.


Thank you videm2000. I hope you do, I would love to see it when finished.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

helenlou said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you helenlou. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ginalola said:


> Adorable


Thank you ginalola. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

You're welcome tonyastewart. Marianna has lots of sizes available. It's a free pattern. ????

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> Beautifully designed :sm24:


Thank you arkynana. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lbknitmaster said:


> I bookmarked this, it so lovely. Can you share the full pattern please?


Thank you. I used Marianna Mel's 6 month size, she has lots of sizes available from Preemie to 4-6 years old. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.????

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> Love it and I wouldn't block it either - gorgeous work, just like everything else you make. I always look forward to seeing your work.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much Yona, you're welcome. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscushy said:


> Just so lovely and I adore the color!


Thank you jscushy. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tove said:


> So adorable. So many wonderful ways to make this top down top but yours is the prettiest I've seen to date.


Thank you Tove, I love knitting these little tops. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> This is darling! And a beautiful stitch you've added.


Thank you Medieval Reenactor. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rosemary Bradford said:


> Wow, my 1st reaction was "precious." Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Rosemary, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granana48 said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you Granana48. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Stephhy.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kanikei said:


> Thanks so much for your pictures of this precious sweater. I've just been trying to decide what to knit for a friend's new baby, and I think I've found it!


Thank you kanikei. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

firecracker4 said:


> How pretty is that!


Thank you firecracker4. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kdpa07734 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you kdpa07734. ????


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely! ❤


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tat'sgran said:


> Beautiful variation on the original.. love the design detail.. and thanks for the pattern.. xo ws


Thank you tat'sgran, you're welcome.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> What another beautiful all in one sweater. Some little girl is going to be lucky. I admire your work, it is so perfect, it looks better than any sweater you could buy in a department store.where do you buy your Peter Pan yarn?
> Take care and looking forward to more of your work. I don't know how you knit so fast.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much. I bought this yarn at a shop in Collie, near where my daughter Carmen lives. I've nearly finished the dress to match this top. I love knitting these little tops, they are a quick knit. ???? Take care ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Island Sue said:


> Very pretty sweater, love the pattern


Thank you Island Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Susan Marie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneW said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Jeanne. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cheryllsms said:


> That's almost to pretty to wear, LOL. Gorgeous work.


Thank you cheryllsms, I would love to see a baby wearing it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vreinholde said:


> so cute...Love them


Thank you vreinholde. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
Oh I want to see the dress when it is finished. Are you doing it in the same color? I have gone thru Webbs and love knitting and the don't show the beautiful colors you use. Think I should move to Australia. I only wish.... Thanks for all you do and your ideas and most of all your sharing and friendship.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Reyna said:


> So pretty, and what a beautiful item you have it lying one!


Thank you Reyna. It's a baby shawl.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

HDXL6 said:


> Simply adorable


Thank you HDXL6 and welcome to KP. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> Very pretty work and color!


Thank you Cheryl. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Lovely! Love the edging.


Thank you riversong200. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely.


Thank you Kansas g-ma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hubleyddavis said:


> Gorgeous. Thank you for the stitch pattern. I love the picot edge detail.


Thank you hubleyddavis, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> thanks for the pattern....and I'll incorporate it into another garment.


You're welcome charliesaunt, I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, Roz


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

catherine nehse said:


> So pretty! I turned my stash upside down today to see if I could find yarn to make this, but nothing looks nice to me. You've done a beautiful job


Thank you Catherine, do we see a visit to a yarn shop in your near future? ???????????? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Adorable little sweater. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Kacey, you're welcome. ????


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ros, Just absolutely gorgeous. Your knits are always a treat to see. Keep showing us!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> Your little dress is adorable


Thank you tweeter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mkilcoyne said:


> Lovely! ❤


Thank you mkilcoyne. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> Oh I want to see the dress when it is finished. Are you doing it in the same color? I have gone thru Webbs and love knitting and the don't show the beautiful colors you use. Think I should move to Australia. I only wish.... Thanks for all you do and your ideas and most of all your sharing and friendship.
> 
> Linda


Yes Linda, it's the same colour. The shade on the yarn band is 941. Yes!!!! Move to Australia!!!! Thank you for your friendship too and you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Hi Ros, Just absolutely gorgeous. Your knits are always a treat to see. Keep showing us!


Thank you so much Geraldine. Dress to match coming soon. ???? Ros


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Geraldine. Dress to match coming soon. ???? Ros


Ros, Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

That's so pretty it has me reaching for my needles! Thanks so much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Ros, Can't wait to see!!!


Thank you so much Geraldine, you are so sweet for your lovely comments. I think I have about 30 rows to do, so it should be finished today!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chamal17 said:


> That's so pretty it has me reaching for my needles! Thanks so much


Thank you chamal17, you're welcome. I wish I could knit while I'm typing!! ????????????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That shawl is absolutely gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> That shawl is absolutely gorgeous! I love it!


Thank you so much Bonnie. ????


----------



## Graybird (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful...lovely work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Graybird said:


> Beautiful...lovely work!


Thank you Graybird. ????


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It's really beautiful, and done in my favorite color. And I would not block it either!


----------



## naven (Mar 2, 2011)

Like this pattern. Would like to make scarf. Does this have a multiple, I don't know how to figure it.
Even or odd number of stitches.?
thanks
Cynthia
[email protected]


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ireneofnc said:


> It's really beautiful, and done in my favorite color. And I would not block it either!


Thank you ireneofnc. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

naven said:


> Like this pattern. Would like to make scarf. Does this have a multiple, I don't know how to figure it.
> Even or odd number of stitches.?
> thanks
> Cynthia
> [email protected]


Thank you Cynthia. It is a multiple of 7 + 2 + selvedge.... for example
7 x 5 = 35 + 2 = 37 then add stitches for a border if you are doing one. I hope this helps. ???? Ros


----------



## naven (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes it does. Thank you.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the crochet picot edge you did around the bottom & armholes. I did that on a little sweater top in place of a button band, sleeves & around the bottom edges also. It just adds that "girly" touch!!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!! Love this pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's so pretty.
I have a pattern for baby cardigans that has this rib stitch and have made several.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the stitch pattern. xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

naven said:


> Yes it does. Thank you.


You're welcome naven. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

klrober said:


> I love the crochet picot edge you did around the bottom & armholes. I did that on a little sweater top in place of a button band, sleeves & around the bottom edges also. It just adds that "girly" touch!!


Thank you klrober. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cheryl1814 said:


> Beautiful knitting!! Love this pattern, thanks for sharing!


Thank you Cheryl, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BobzMum said:


> It's so pretty.
> I have a pattern for baby cardigans that has this rib stitch and have made several.


Thank you BobzMum. It's a very pretty stitch pattern, I've used it a lot too. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jennyb1 said:


> Oh my goodness, that is so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the stitch pattern. xx


Thank you Jenny, you're welcome. ???? Ros xx


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## joshlouise (Aug 14, 2015)

Adorable! What a lovely colour.


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful, just love all the variations of Marianna's Pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is so pretty. Lovely colour as well. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ladytopaz10 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ladytopaz10. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

joshlouise said:


> Adorable! What a lovely colour.


Thank you joshlouise. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

momidol said:


> Beautiful, just love all the variations of Marianna's Pattern.


Thank you Helen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hannelore said:


> That is so pretty. Lovely colour as well. :sm24:


Thank you Hannelore. ????


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, and so pretty! Love the stitch too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nitchik said:


> Beautiful knitting, and so pretty! Love the stitch too.


Thank you nitchik. ????


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

That is so pretty. I really like the All In One and this one adds anew dimension to it. Great job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Marcia1767 said:


> That is so pretty. I really like the All In One and this one adds anew dimension to it. Great job!


Thank you Marcia. ????


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable lovely work & color...thanks for the info!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> Adorable lovely work & color...thanks for the info!


Thank you i knit, you're welcome. ????


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So very lovely . I think I will use that.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

luree said:


> So very lovely . I think I will use that.


Thank you luree, I hope you do. I would love to see it when finished. ???? Ros


----------



## GGMaria (Jun 22, 2016)

very nice work, perfection


----------

